
The Intelligence of Plants - vo2maxer
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2019/09/26/the-intelligence-of-plants/
======
vo2maxer
“Intelligence is really the central question in all of this. What, precisely,
is it? Must the ability to remember, learn, and decide come from neurons and a
“brain,” as we tend to think of it, or should we broaden the definition to
include a ‘mindless mastery,’ as Anthony Trewavas, an emeritus professor of
biological sciences at the University of Edinburgh, calls it? The crux of the
question rests on whether we think we are the center of the universe and that
our mechanisms for remembering and learning, are superior. Or, might we be
willing to see that there are other, nonneurological modes of thought? Might
we be willing to de-center ourselves and view the environment through a
nonhuman lens?“

